# having a hard time getting the rats to go into a litter box



## RowanBlack (Jun 16, 2015)

I have two female rats and both of them are pretty bad about using the litter box. Most of the time they would prefer to hide food in it or make a nest rather than use it as a litter box. Generally they use the highest "shelf" in their cage and poop there. Then if it accumulates throughout the day and I don' clean it they will actually pick up their poop and throw it out of the cage onto the carpet.... 

I don't know how to get them to use the litter box. I am having to do a top to bottom cage cleaning at least every week if not twice a week where I put them in a box and take a pressure washer to the cage outside.


----------



## Lisann (Jul 8, 2015)

My rat's seemed to know what the litter box was for thank goodness. I still notice poop outside of it at times. I also learned that moving their litter box is not a good idea! I have read about bringing the rats to the litter box continuesly throughout the day and then giving them a treat when they use it. That way they associate the litter with something good. I know it can take time but I am sure if you work with them regularly and use the treats as well as praising them lots, it should do the trick. Just don't give up. By the way their kicking out the poop because they are very clean animals. Because of that training them will probably go well. Best of luck to you.


----------



## RowanBlack (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there also a kind of litter box you would recommend? The one I am using now keeps flipping over as well. I think this is one reason perhaps they don't like to use it. Or rather they play in it too much. Is there a better litter box that doesn't flip as easily?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

This litter box works well for me: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003SLICDA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00. It can be locked to the cage, and has a grating to help keep our furrkids out of the litter. Some people have found that rats like to pee on rocks added to their litter box, so you might try adding one to your litter box. A smooth rock about palm size.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

If I were you I'd get one about the size of the shelf they poo on and put it there.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

To elaborate on what I do-I have 8 boys and 7 girls. I use 4 litter pans in the girls cage and 6 in the boys cage. I sprinkle a little baking soda in the bottom and then a thin layer of wood pellets. I put a large flat stone in each box.

They use this style on small shelves http://catswallpaperhd.us/wp-conten...e-cat-serafin-using-a-litter-tray-awesome.jpg

and this style on larger shelves http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-31424-67201C.jpg

I have tossed a few of these in weird corners that were problematic with the boys as well. http://source-www.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443056165B.jpg

Some boxes are mostly used for food storage, sleeping and a place to toss toys. Rats use them as multi purpose rooms. I don't find any poo outside my girls boxes and only a few from the boys.

I think as pet owners we sometimes get stuck on the idea that there is only one place to potty and any thing else is taking their precious space in the cage. With rats it's just not the case, they use them as part of their living quarters so having several seems to work out best, at least for me. I'll clean out some of the more heavily used one's daily, or ones that had food that was fresh "stored" that I don't want to spoil.


----------



## Drakmanka (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been having similar trouble. Praise, treats, and moving a rat who's in the process of pooping elsewhere into the litterbox seem to be having results, slowly but surely. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

What worked for me was having many litters, moving the droppins into the litter when I see them around the cage or outside it, putting stones in the litters (which makes the rats more eager to pee in there and less likely to move it from one place to another) and placing the litters where the rats pooped the most. Another thing is using a different bedding for the cage than the litters so they don't get the wrong idea. My rats still have accidents now and then but they are still making progress and now they use the litter 90% of the time! With pee I do have a little problem but I also noticed that my girls have been trying to change the hierarchy lately (they are still young) so I think they will stop peeing everywhere as soon as they stablish the dominance.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I read somewhere that if you find a decently sized rock (big enough to stand on), clean it and then place it in the litter box the rats will want to pee on it and then maybe they will associate the litter box with its intended purpose. The rock has worked for me so far, but just make sure if your cage is multi-level your ratties won't be able to fall on it. I only keep boys so they still pee everywhere but they do generally keep their poops in the litter box unless they're telling me it's been too long since I cleared it out. Be sure to use a litter distinctly different from the bedding you use for their cage - or else they might be getting mixed signals - and plop any dislocated poops into their litter box so that they get the picture.

Good luck!


----------



## Mikiz (Jul 17, 2015)

I have issues with mine using a litter tray because they keep flipping it over, even with a rock in it. If you have fat squishy rats like mine you may want to somehow fix it to the floor or clip it to the bars of the cage to stop them dumping the contents everywhere


----------

